# Decent sound for music through laptop?



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

How do people play music with decent sound while abroad? 

At home I play itunes through my laptop and Nad amp and speakers but don't want to lug them to Spain with me for 6 months? Those little speakers seem to provide a rubbish sound and would drive me nuts after a while. Decent sound is important to me.

Any suggestions would be appreciated?

Best wishes

Jacqui


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Frangorock said:


> Hello,
> 
> How do people play music with decent sound while abroad?
> 
> ...



Earphones???? My daughter is permanently "plugged in"

Jo xxx


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

A good set of headphones can produce brilliant quality and would surprise a few people who are sticklers for quality but can get very pricey.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Some good PC speakers with built in amplifier is really the only way without hauling heavy kit with your. Logitech and Creative make some that will do the job and are about 8-9" tall so packable. You could I suspect wait until you arrive and shop around in Spain for a pair. If they are only @ £30 you could just dump them when you return or take some good quality wireless headphones with you.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

I had the very same dilemma when we left the UK. We came here with a caravan so weight was extremely important. I also brought one of my electric guitars, so I wanted sound quality too.

We brought some logitech computer speakers. They need a mains connection as they are "powered" speakers. They have an amplifier inbuilt. The sound quality is awesome from deep bass to good treble notes and they do not distort at volume (they are loud too).

These speakers are superb from the laptop and are equally as good from the guitar effects system, the guitar does not distort at volume and sounds great (not quite as good as my Marshall or Fender amps but they are still in storage).

I would recommend going onto the internet, or a local computer store and buying some. Obviously the internet may have more choice and user reviews, but you can take your laptop to the computer shop and try them out.

But a mains powered speaker system with a built in amplifier worked very, very well for us!


----------



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for that. I just had a a look at Logitech Computer speakers at Argos and they do it for £29.99 but it is 2 speakers and what looks like a mini amp, is this the same thing you are talking about?

This is link for them http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6755706.htm

Would it fit in a suitcase as we are flying over to Vigo? If you had a link for your speakers with inbuilt amp it would be appreciated.

This was also recommended to me but think it more suited to holidays: WOWee ONE Portable Speakers - Home

Thanks for all your suggestions everyone, very much appreciated.

jacqui


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Jacqui,

If you are flying here I would not buy the ones on the argos link as they look to be bulky.

However, there are shops here called PC City which are PC world in the UK and sell all the same things. There are also Media Markt which are good on choice and price. I would buy some here.

Also, amazon deliver to Spain (free on some products). Most supermarkets, well the big ones in a centro commercial carry speakers aswell, the likes of Carrefour, Eroski, Al Campo (or Auchan) have good technology selections.

I would google some of the businesses mentioned and see if they have anything to meet your requirements.

Also, I don't know how your Spanish is, but if you download google chrome and use it as a web browser as opposed to microsoft explorer, it has an automatic translate function. 

Hope that helps and I hope I haven't broken any advertising or promotion rules!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

andmac said:


> Hi Jacqui,
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are shops here called PC City which are PC world in the UK and sell all the same things.


pppppsssssssttt...... rumour has it that Dixons (their owners) are pulling PC CITY out of spain

Jo xxx


----------



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for that, just got my ruler out and you are correct. I'm going to buy a Wowee (looks like fun anyway) and check out the places you suggested once I arrive and get settled in.

Thanks everyone, this Forum is excellent. I've always had very good advice during this period of freaking out before my move on the 31st.

Hasta luego

Best wishes

Jacqui


----------

